# Film canisters!!!!



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

Thought everyone would want them since I couldnt find any for 6 months. Black canisters can now be found here:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/sitem/sku=743206&is=REG&bi=E15


----------



## Junglarium (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

How deep should the canister be placed in the terrarium?


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Junglarium said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> How deep should the canister be placed in the terrarium?


Depends on the frog species...


----------



## Junglarium (May 9, 2012)

marylanddartfrog said:


> Depends on the frog species...


For dendrobates auratus.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

For auratus, you shouldn't need film canisters. The most commonly used thing for larger frogs is coconut huts with petri dishes.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

you can get them on ebay as well. I bought 100 for twenty some dollars.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

kgb said:


> you can get them on ebay as well. I bought 100 for twenty some dollars.


I did the same.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Junglarium said:


> For dendrobates auratus.


I have had auratus lay in canisters. On the floor....so no need for suction cups. I would provide a hut and petri dish as well though.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I got around 150 for free at a local grocery store that develops film....


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I got around 150 for free at a local grocery store that develops film....


lucky duck. I've been to multiple places locally and can't find anywhere that still develops film...

....but my search continues!


----------



## Junglarium (May 9, 2012)

Would small deli cups that are not too deep to the job?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Brian317 said:


> lucky duck. I've been to multiple places locally and can't find anywhere that still develops film...
> 
> ....but my search continues!


I found a photo print place and camera repair type shop...one of those small old school ones. They gave me a ton of canisters. The bulk of them were clear though. It sounded like a lot of film companies aren't making it anymore and the company that still is uses clear...I could be wrong that's just how I interpreted it.

I bought my black on ebay.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

mydumname said:


> I found a photo print place and camera repair type shop...one of those small old school ones. They gave me a ton of canisters. The bulk of them were clear though. It sounded like a lot of film companies aren't making it anymore and the company that still is uses clear...I could be wrong that's just how I interpreted it.
> 
> I bought my black on ebay.


I'll have to try to find a small camera shop. I've seen a bunch on ebay, so I've thought about ordering a 100 black canisters off that and waiting until they get here on a slow boat from china or hong kong


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Its not too long of a wait. But my guess is your best bet is black on ebay.....look around for clear. If I drive past the shop again....ill see if I can stop for more one day. I don't go near it often. If I get a lot, I can let go of some im sure.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

With the exception of go,cobalt,Regina,or other large tincs and maybe terrabilis.most pdf's will use them.leucs,azureus,auratus, byh,and other smaller tincs will use film canisters.but I would use black the clear never works for me..


----------



## Junglarium (May 9, 2012)

Would small deli cups that are not too deep to the job?


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Junglarium said:


> Would small deli cups that are not too deep to the job?


.

I'm assuming you are talking about condiment cups.if they are black probably. But if clear they will more than likely not use them.


----------



## Junglarium (May 9, 2012)

marylanddartfrog said:


> .
> 
> I'm assuming you are talking about condiment cups.if they are black probably. But if clear they will more than likely not use them.


Thanks but what I dont understand is why they would not use them if they are clear but they do use the petri dish that are clear.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Junglarium said:


> Thanks but what I dont understand is why they would not use them if they are clear but they do use the petri dish that are clear.



Mainly its because the eggs and the frogs are visible in the clear cup.they are trying to hide the eggs so they are not eaten.the coco hut is a hide spot it covers the eggs from visibility.


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

So funny... 

When I started working with darts, it was before the digital camera revolution. You could go to WalMart, and they had a recycle bin for these. They would let me fill bags full of them. lol

I still have film canisters from that time. 

Now I have to pay 6.95 plus shipping for 25 of them... 

ah well, 


Dan


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

I ususally get my film canisters from local Walgreens...

They give them to me for free. And I usually get a mix of clear and black canisters... 

Although lately the black ones have been harder and harder to come across.


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

I need to get my hands on some of these things about now and went to about 15 stores last night. Mostly pharmacies. Half the employees did not know what a film canister was!! Will try a couple more this morning/on my way to work. I can remember being able to get them no problem and tons of them! It is crazy


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Pm me.. I have clear with suction cups attached. .


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Save yourself the time and effort and go on ebay. Shipped from China for real cheap. Probably less then your time, gas, and mileage on car costs you.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

If you guys get the clear just put some silicone and add some peat moss to them. If you are using them on a 45 degree angle (for thumbs) I wouldn't put them too far back, because you want easy access to any eggs or tads.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

New England Herp has both clear and black...and you can get them with the suction cups also if you prefer.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

In digital age it's difficult to find film canisters here. Too bad that about ten years ago, I threw them away! But I have problems with the suction cups: film canisters often falls from the glass.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I silicone mine to the glass, as-seen-above.


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Rite Aid gave me about 7! And too late. I already drove all over creation. 

20130114_094348 by daggekko, on Flickr

I don't know if he is still carrying them or not. It is past his bedtime.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

What are you guys doing for suction cups?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I get the suction cups from joshs.


----------



## Robert.hallam (Oct 26, 2012)

Joshs has canisters and they have ones with the suctions of em already i thought that was pretty convenient even though its not as sweet of a deal as find hundreds of freebees at a grocery store haha


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

What grocery store do you find them at? I haven't noticed film developing areas at any of the grocery stores in my area. I've determined most CVS's don't even know what film canisters are.


----------

